# Got Spacers?



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

Saw this gem on ebay.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Fortunately it's an alloy steerer...*

Lots of spacers, a carbon steerer and a big rider wouldn't have been a good match.



SPINDAWG said:


> Saw this gem on ebay.


----------



## EV2 (Apr 12, 2002)

Looks like this bike is way undersized for the owner.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I see this in Nags more often than others*

some folks buy these bikes for name whether they fit them or not. they order the wrong size (Nag measurements a off standard #'s) or their body type doesn't match Nag TT to ST proportions. I've never seen so many 55, 56 or 57 c bikes with 140 stems in my life.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*see I just checked the postings here*

and read the 'does this fit me' post.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If that's a Flash Fork, the stem length would probably be okay, safety-wise. ...An Aluminum steerer tube.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

for a real chuckle, I'd like to see an actual picture of the owner riding it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*all leg and real short upper body.*

would be my guess


----------

